# Sämtliche Javadoc quellen weg



## SegFault (20. Jan 2010)

Mir ist mit Eclipse folgendes passiert:

Ich habe ein lokales SVN Repo angelegt und mit tortoise SVN bisherigen Quellcode eingefügt. Dann die Pfade aus dem workspace pfad gelöscht und das ganze aus dem repo neu ausgechecked (per tortoise und nicht per Eclipse SVN). Das Programm funktioniert dadurch auch wieder, dummerweise sind alle Javadoc verweise weg. Schon ein Simples Integer.parseInteger(..) wird nicht mehr dargestellt. Das ist schon irgendwie störend. Was könnte passiert sein? 

P.S.: Ich musste das ganze Projekt nach dem auschecken mit F5 updaten. Ggf gibt das noch einen hinweis auf das problem.


----------



## maki (20. Jan 2010)

> das ganze aus dem repo neu ausgechecked (per tortoise und nicht per Eclipse SVN)


Pfui!

Gewöhn dir das mal ganz schnell wieder ab, damit provozierst du nur Ärger.
Entweder Tortoise, oder Eclipse Subversive, niemals mit beiden gleichzeitig dieselbe Working Copy bearbeiten, und wenn du mit Eclipse entwickelst ist Subversive die bessere Lösung.

Sind denn die .settings, .classpath und .project auch im Repo?


----------



## SegFault (20. Jan 2010)

Naja ich arbeite bisher nur mit Tortoise, mit den Eclipse Subversive arbeite ich aktuell gar nicht. War mir schon fast klar das beides zusammen nicht wirklich klappt.


----------

